# Kryptek Camo



## TJM (Jan 27, 2013)

I have been following this pattern for a while due to me being a military gear nerd. I really like the dragonfly pattern. I was curious what camo you guys use? I would think coyotes were color blind since dogs are or atleast I heard that wives tale. Is camo even important when hunting coyotes or lack of movement is more important...like hunting a T-Rex.

http://www.kryptek.com/kryptek-camo-patterns/


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Lack of movement is the most important for sure. Those patterns are pretty cool.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree, lack of movement is way more important. Camo patterns are just a selling point as far as for hunting. Now as for human against human, is a different story !

But these sure do look nice, but a little steep on price for me, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

+1 Ed... I am looking for some camo with people on it, so I can blend in...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL, good luck Eric


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I like the nomad. That looks like a pretty sweet pattern for the terrain I hunt. Like everybody else I agree that lack of movement is the key.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on lack of movement.


----------



## TJM (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok good cause other then my old uniforms I own no camo. I planned on hunting in Carhartt pants, long sleeve shirt, ball cap. I only asked because I see most peoples kill photos in Camo and Nikons Coyote scope is dipped in camo print.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I only wear camo when big hunting, only so the 2 legged hunters don't see me.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

my best close encounters with critters in the wild have been with street clothes on and just minding the wind and my movements.

however,my main reason on buying camo clothes is the best weather resistant clothes seem to come in camo patterns.

i live and hunt in Mn,and weather is always a factor regardless of the season.dollar for dollar it just makes more sense to buy the camo ones.

i do have a ghillie suit,but that was bought with paintball in mind,but i do use it for hunting also.

nothing better than that ghillie suit when playing paint ball.i have had other folks damn near step right on me when playing.they had no idea i was there untill they felt that paintball hit them in the arse lol


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Paintball is fun, but to me, it takes the fun out of the game when one person just sits at a spot while everyone moves around because they dont want the game to take all day = \ But thats just me!

Sweet patterns though.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sweet, but pricey. I am a certified camo junky and I must say that this looks to be some good stuff, loads of pockets (a+) and well made. The pattern is awesome and would work in any terrain. If I could, I'd buy the cadog pants and jacket, or sherpa shirt. Sadly, they have no boonie though.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I wear waterfowl camo. Warm and dry are my concerns. Also most camo is way to green for me. Almost nothing is green here in hunting season. Waterfowl camo has more like colors and patterns to most of my backdrops. Also coyote see on a different scale than we do but do see colors. They just see colors differently.


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

itzDirty said:


> I wear waterfowl camo. Warm and dry are my concerns. Also most camo is way to green for me. Almost nothing is green here in hunting season. Waterfowl camo has more like colors and patterns to most of my backdrops. Also coyote see on a different scale than we do but do see colors. They just see colors differently.


Can you explain how differently?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Coyotes dont see the color green as we do, there is a whole thrad on here somewhere.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is one of them

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/14629-i-need-of-new-camo/page-4


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Most coyotes I've studied only seen a quick flash! Thats all........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

How did you get that coyote to take that pic? lol


----------

